# Port forwarding on MTS MBlaze



## Dreamer (May 21, 2010)

Hi,

I have just bought MTS MBlaze in New Delhi as wired broadband was not available in my area. I tried to forward port for torrents as I had done previously for many years in my Airtel connection, but was unable to do so as the default gateway shown is 0.0.0.0, so there are no advanced options which I can tweak. After much searching, I laid my hands on a software, AUTAPF Port Forwarder, which many claim to have successfully used to forward ports on usb modems. I followed up the tutorial on the website of the developer, but to no avail. Some people have also claimed to have done it successfully by PortMapper.

Can someone please try to work it out? Or if someone has successfully forwarded ports on MTS MBlaze by any other method, or on Reliance Broadband+, Tata Photon+ (they should work the same way, isn't it?), can they please share the information?

Thanks for your efforts. Hope someone is successful, or else my money has gone down the drain


----------



## Aspire (May 21, 2010)

I Think you need to ask your ISP (MTS) to forward the ports


----------



## asingh (May 21, 2010)

I have TATA Photon+ (USB), and it worked out-of-the-box for torrents. No port forwarding. The Torrent client started DL'ing, as soon as the connection went active over the network.


----------



## Dreamer (May 21, 2010)

asigh said:


> I have TATA Photon+ (USB), and it worked out-of-the-box for torrents. No port forwarding. The Torrent client started DL'ing, as soon as the connection went active over the network.



Does ur torrent client show that port forwarding is on? And are u able to get full speeds on well seeded torrents? If yes, then I'll have to switch to Photon+, as I'm unable to do so on MTS. I'm able to download on MTS, but unable to get good dl speeds even though the torrent is seeded pretty well.


----------



## asingh (May 21, 2010)

Well, I have that "green check box" at the bottom. Speeds are decent. It is weird to be honest. At times over 100kbps and then 32-34, irrespective of the seeds. But be careful, this USB connections account for UL+DL = total data. And you are charged for total data.


----------

